
Vim 8 changelog - kartD
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vim/vim/master/runtime/doc/version8.txt
======
a3n
If you want to view this in Vim, try:

view
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vim/vim/master/runtime/doc...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vim/vim/master/runtime/doc/version8.txt)

It looks nicer.

